# Using the bathroom.



## Outstagram (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm a new owner and mine hedghog and my buddy's they're both fairly you'd 8 or 9 weeks. Well when you hold them and play with them they just poop and pee whenever in o your hand or on the floor. When they get older will they know any better? Like wait till they're in their cage to use the bathroom?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Haha, I usually let my hedgehog run around until she poops before cuddling with her, but no, they don't seem to know better when they're older.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Babies go to the bathroom a lot. Like Katten said, sometimes if you let them run around for a bit they will go then. But there are no guarantees. 
Somehow I've managed to get 2 hedgehogs who never go to the bathroom outside there cage (except when Lucy was a baby or they are in their travel carrier in the car). Don't know what I did, but I have to say its kind of nice.
Hopefully when your hedgie gets a bit older there will be less "gifts" being left for you.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Three of my hedgehogs never poop on me and haven't since they were little. Less than two months I would say. The only time they go is when they are running around in their play pen or when they are in the bath or their travel carrier. However, one of my hedgehogs poops and pees on me all the time! She is 9 months old. :roll:

ETA - Also don't put them away when they go on you. Just hold them while you clean up and keep them out for a little bit longer. This way they won't associate going to the bathroom gets them put away.


----------

